# Star Trek Beyond (2016)



## Suzuku (Apr 22, 2014)

Roberto Orci lobbying to direct


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 22, 2014)

the last one killed it for me; 2009 reboot was fun so I could overlook the ridiculous plot elements--but Wrath of Cumbersnatch was too stupid even for me to get into. I'm not expecting anything from this one...


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 22, 2014)

Klingon War has me interested at least.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 22, 2014)

I liked the first 2 movies quite a bit. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2014)

Sure, why not.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Sure, why not.



This                                      .


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2014)

It's not a terrible series, I'll be checking this out.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 24, 2014)

First one was good. Second was good up until the last 20 minutes, which almost ruined the film.

I'd be okay with this.


----------



## Bender (Apr 24, 2014)

First flick was meh, enjoyed the hell out of second flick


----------



## random user (Apr 24, 2014)

no thanks.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2014)

Horrid series. Though atleast Abrams has left so this one could have a chance. Can't wait for the Ghetto Klingons.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll keep an eye on it as I did enjoy the first two but a different director will have be be cautious.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 27, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> the last one killed it for me; 2009 reboot was fun so I could overlook the ridiculous plot elements--but Wrath of Cumbersnatch was too stupid even for me to get into. I'm not expecting anything from this one...



I still love how he goes "My name is Khaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!" as if Kirk and Spock are actually s'posed to know who that is. 

But yeah, Into The Darkness set up the whole Klingon War thing so there's that. I don't know how well it'll translate to the big screen besides lens flare and lots of explosions but I do hope they change one thing and stop making Kirk so lame. Yes, the running joke where it's Spock that's getting all the ladies is nice an' all but damnit they're screwing with Kirk so badly. He's supposed to be a badass, the sort of guy that looks at overwhelming odds and bluffs his way out of danger or shoots his way out if he can't. This new Kirk is a pansy.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Star Trek 3*

*Star Trek 3’s New Director Will Be ‘Fast & Furious 6′ Helmer Justin Lin*



> The film currently has the July 8th 2016 release date to itself.





> Paramount Pictures, Skydance Productions and JJ Abrams’ Bad Robot just set *Justin Lin to direct Star Trek 3*, filling the biggest open directing assignment out there with the filmmaker credited with reviving the Fast & Furious series. Lin helmed four of the films that grossed $1.9 billion in worldwide box office.
> 
> He replaces Roberto Orci, who got that job after being involved as co-writer of the revamped Star Trek series.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2014)

Why not JJ Abrams?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 23, 2014)

He's gonna be busy with Star Wars


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 23, 2014)

NAWT QUEEN LIN


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 23, 2014)

but will The Rock be in it now?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2014)

More importantly will Lindelof still be writing?? If he is then expect another shit sandwich.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 23, 2014)

Star Trek 3 will beam into theaters on July 8, 2016.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't know what else is coming out in 16 but this will be one I am very hyped for. I really liked the first 2.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 23, 2014)

Justin Lin huh? This will be interesting. :33


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2014)

Spock confirmed for jumping from one FTL federation ship to another while they both speed down a galactic freeway.


----------



## teddy (Dec 23, 2014)

There's going to be more racing than exploration


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm okay with this.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 24, 2014)

In before...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't care much for Star Trek but Justin Lin is cool. He made Fast & Furious watchable again.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 24, 2014)

Racing Star Ships in space should look cool.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2014)

Well that's...really a surprising choice.


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 27, 2014)

I pray to god that it won't suck.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 27, 2014)

Curious on what the plot will entail and what stories they will integrate. Last Star Trek film hinted that a war with the Klingons was nearing so hopefully they incorporate that into the story.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2014)

Are they recasting some of the mains?

I notice the guy cast as Captain Kirk is booked for other projects up to around 2016.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 27, 2014)

Why would they recast them???


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 27, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Are they recasting some of the mains?
> 
> I notice the guy cast as Captain Kirk is booked for other projects up to around 2016.



Just cause Chris Pine has some other projects doesn't mean he'll be recast. I'm sure some of the mains have other projects in 2015 and 2016, but that doesn't mean that they'll be recast.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Why would they recast them???





Rapidus said:


> Just cause Chris Pine has some other projects doesn't mean he'll be recast. I'm sure some of the mains have other projects in 2015 and 2016, but that doesn't mean that they'll be recast.



.



He is already booked for the next 2 years up till 2016, but star trek 3 doesn't appear on his credits.

It is possible they'll recast some mains with the change in director.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 27, 2014)

Sanity_Check wut? Two of those "booked" movies the shooting is finished so Chris Pine will have plenty of time for Star Trek 3.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 28, 2014)

Its taking a long time for them to figure out who is reprising their roles.

Change in director means someone with a different "vision" will take the reins.  Sometimes, having different ideas on how things should be done translates to different lead actors.  

Maybe its nothing and all of the original cast will return.

The actor who plays Captain Kirk looks a lot like the actor who plays Star Lord in Guardians of the Galaxy.  Maybe, the new director will try to find a white guy that looks different to try and set themselves apart so that people don't get the two franchises mixed up.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 28, 2014)

No, the actors will all return. The vision has been established by Abrams over the course of 2 films. They just need someone to work within that tone and vision and deliver a story. 

Anyway...

I was hoping we could get a situation where this would set up a new trilogy with a tv miniseries set in between each new film. I wanted Star Trek to get back it's roots. Maybe focus on a different crew for each series & film. But without a massive Star Trek fan like Orci, that will probably not happen. That could have been the type of idea that got Orci removed from the directors chair. Maybe he wanted something like that and they said no.

They could have just used the sets from the films and the space/star ship footage from the film too.

I just want a new star trek series, not just films, that utilises futuristic tech to today's standards. A tv series that allows us to wonder about the universe at large and wonder what a so called utopian insteller future will be like.

I don't just want a funny, cool, action film.


----------



## BoneMoney (Dec 28, 2014)

I kind of wanted to see what Jonathan Frakes could do with this franchise.  Paramount really wants to keep the speed blurs and lens flares though


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 29, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> No, the actors will all return.



.

Oh, lawd.  I hope not.  

Its ironic to me how every actor cast in the Trek reboot is the complete opposite of the actor who played the original character.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 29, 2014)

> I kind of wanted to see what Jonathan Frakes could do with this franchise.


 I wouldn't mind seeing him helm a new tv series.



> Oh, lawd.  I hope not.
> 
> Its ironic to me how every actor cast in the Trek reboot is the complete opposite of the actor who played the original character.


This doesn't really make any sense.

You're talking about the characters, not the actors. Changing the actors won't change the characters Abrams established.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 29, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> This doesn't really make any sense.
> 
> You're talking about the characters, not the actors. Changing the actors won't change the characters Abrams established.



.

What doesn't make sense?

The actor who played Mr. Scott in original Trek was a soldier in the canadian army during World War II.  He participated in the D Day Invasion.  He was a real dude. 

JJ Abrams reboots the series with Mr. Scott being reduced to a fanservice attempt at comedic relief.  That's lame.

Similar complaints could be made with other leads.  Uhura is the only casting choice I like, and the actor who plays her is almost 40.

I wouldn't mind if a good portion of the cast were replaced.


----------



## kire (Dec 31, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> In before...






Rapidus said:


> I pray to god that it won't suck.


yup, same here, but regardless,  i will probably watch it.



BoneMoney said:


> I kind of wanted to see what Jonathan Frakes could do with this franchise.  Paramount really wants to keep the speed blurs and lens flares though


I LOVE jonathan frakes!

I dont know how id feel with different actors..kire no likey change,


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 21, 2015)

> *STAR TREK 3 Beams Up Simon Pegg As A Co-Writer*
> 
> After writing with regular co-star Nick Frost on the likes of Shaun Of The Dead, Hot Fuzz and The World’s End, Simon Pegg will now work on the script for the new Star Trek movie. Deadline report that he'll co-write it with with Doug Jung (who also wrote a film called Diamond for Bad Robot and Paramount), creator of the TNT series Dark Blue. The Trek threequel lost its original director when Roberto Orci left the project, but Fast Furious' Justin Lin recently stepped in as a replacement. Pegg has played Scotty in both previous films, and not surprisingly, he's set to reprise the role for this third Trek through space. Does this mean Pegg will give himself an expanded role? Probably!


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow, that's weird.

I don't like the direction this is taking.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 25, 2015)

> *STAR TREK 3: Simon Pegg Describes The Writing Process As "Terrifying!"*
> 
> While attending a press event for his upcoming film Kill Me Three Times, Simon Pegg spoke with Collider, and discussed the writing process for Star Trek 3, why he took on the writing duties, and when the script is due. Pegg was first asked by Collider what it felt like writing the script for Star Trek 3, his answer: _"Terrifying!"_
> 
> ...






> *AVENGERS: AGE OF ULTRON Star Idris Elba Eyed For Villain Role In STAR TREK 3*
> 
> According to Variety, Idris Elba is in early talks to play the lead villain in Star Trek 3. Production on the threequel is set to begin in June, and while specific details on the British actor's role are being kept a secret, the site mentions that the Klingons have been suggested as the main foes for the crew of the Enterprise. Sources were unable to confirm this however. Simon Pegg and Doug Jung are writing Star Trek 3, and Justin Lin is directing. The cast so far includes Chris Pine, Zachary Quinto, Simon Pegg, Karl Urban, Zoe Saldana and Anton Yelchin. Despite being busy with Star Wars: The Force Awakens, J.J. Abrams is set to serve as a producer. Elba meanwhile will next be seen in Avengers: Age of Ultron and is currently shooting another season of Luther. What do you think?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 10, 2015)

> *KINGSMAN Actress Sofia Boutella Lands A Lead Role In STAR TREK 3*
> 
> Fresh from slicing and dicing her way through Kingsman: The Secret Service, the lovely Sofia Boutella will now join Captain Kirk, Mr. Spock and the rest of the Enterprise crew in the still untitled Star Trek 3, which is being penned by Simon Pegg and directed by Justin Lin. Deadline reported the news, but have no idea what type of character Boutella will be playing; only confirming that it'll be a lead role. Thor: The Dark World's Idris Elba was recently announced as landing the role of the main villain, so perhaps she'll be an ally of his? We'll update if we manage to find out anything else about it.
> 
> Boutella can also be seen in Monsters: Dark Continent, and has two other movies (Tiger Raid and Jet Trash) currently in post-production.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

she should bring her blade legs

would automatically make this better than Into Darkness


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 10, 2015)

What are everyone's thoughts on William Shatner not attending Leonard Nimoy's funeral?

.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

that was his prerogative; funerals aren't for everyone


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that was his prerogative; funerals aren't for everyone



.

I've read that Leonard Nimoy and William Shatner used to constantly argue over who had more lines in each episode.  On screen they were supposed to have a friendship, but off camera they both might've hated each other.

William Shatner not attending Leonard Nimoy's funeral might've been an intentional dick move to cap off their lengthy, off screen, hate/hate relationship.

For some reason, I find that funny.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

i'm happy with this bc abrams and lindelof together made into darkness so poor and they seem to both be out. ff6 was fun af and simon pegg wrote all three cornetto movies, which are all modern classics, so, bodes well


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> William Shatner not attending Leonard Nimoy's funeral might've been an intentional dick move to cap off their lengthy, off screen, hate/hate relationship.


maybe it was, maybe it wasn't

no one's business but Shatner and Nimoy's, and one of them definitely doesn't care regardless


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

>insanity check busy finding patterns in shit no-one cares about

what else is new


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> maybe it was, maybe it wasn't
> 
> no one's business but Shatner and Nimoy's, and one of them definitely doesn't care regardless



.

You can tell that to the thousands of people who whined on twitter about it.



I just think its funny the way people hold grudges.  Then visit charity events on the day of other peoples funerals to claim they had an alibi for not showing up.

Its also funny how William Shatner and Leonard Nimoy might have hated each other, yet you can't tell by watching them on screen.  You see, William Shatner is a better actor than you thought.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 22, 2015)

> *It Looks Like The Third STAR TREK Movie Has A Title*
> 
> According to Trek Movie, the title of the next film in the sci-fi series will be *Star Trek Beyond.* The site admits this may not be the final title, but it was registered with the Motion Picture Association of America so it seems likely. Simon Pegg, who is co-writing the film with Doug Jung, has hinted that this instalment would take the Enterprise and her crew into uncharted territory so the title makes sense in that respect.
> 
> The principal cast of the previous movies are all expected to return, along with with new faces Idris Elba and Sofia Boutella. Justin Lin will take over directing duties from J.J. Abrams, and the film will hit theaters on July 8, 2016. What do you think of Star Trek Beyond as a title?


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Apr 22, 2015)

hopefully the movie end up as good as the previous two.


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2015)

Personally I thought Star Trek was better than Into Darkness. But hopefully the 3rd one will be better than both, since I imagine Pegg will put a lot of effort into the scripting.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 22, 2015)

At least Simon Pegg is writing. So that's something.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 22, 2015)

Star Trek 3: the Search for a new Spock


----------



## tari101190 (May 22, 2015)

This is pure bullshit.





> “They had a script for Star Trek that wasn’t really working for them. I think the studio was worried that it might have been a little bit too Star Trek-y”
> 
> “Avengers Assemble, which is a pretty nerdy, comic-book, supposedly niche thing, made $1.5bn dollars. Star Trek Into Darkness made half a billion, which is still brilliant. But it means that, according to the studio, there’s still $1bn worth of box office that don’t go and see Star Trek. And they want to know why.
> 
> People don’t see it being a fun, brightly coloured, Saturday night entertainment like the Avengers,” adding that the solution was to “make a western or a thriller or a heist movie, then populate that with Star Trek characters so it’s more inclusive to an audience that might be a little bit reticent”.


No that is not Star Trek.

Go grounded science-fiction utopian future exploring existential topics, but fun.

No wonder Orci left. He was too much of a Star trek fan.

Just give us a new tv show. Movies aren't needed.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 22, 2015)

That is so disheartening to read. I wish they'd just make another bloody Trek show if that is such a problem. 

Also Pegg's recent comments make it even more annoying to read this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2015)

> They had a script for Star Trek that wasn’t really working for them. I think the studio was worried that it might have been a little bit too Star Trek-y


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

Fuck this world...


----------



## Han Solo (May 22, 2015)

As if the last two movies were even "Star Trek-y" in the first place


----------



## tari101190 (May 22, 2015)

They weren't, which was a problem too.

Star Trek 2009 was an amazing film, but not really star trek.

Into Darkness was generic sci-fi action film. Nothing special.

A Star Trek film for 50th anniversary of Star Trek had a chance to fix things. But with Pegg it sounds like it won't.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 22, 2015)

guardians of the starfleet assemble


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)

I am disappoint, Pegg.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> :I am disappoint, Pegg.



 **


----------



## Rapidus (May 23, 2015)

> “They had a script for Star Trek that wasn’t really working for  them. I think the studio was worried that it might have been a little  bit too Star Trek-y”



...but it's a Star Trek movie script. OF COURSE IT'S GOING TO BE STAR TREKKY.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2015)

Pegg confirmed the title Star Trek Beyond



SakugaDaichi said:


> That is so disheartening to read. I wish they'd just make another bloody Trek show if that is such a problem.
> 
> Also Pegg's recent comments make it even more annoying to read this.



This doesn't necessarily have to be a bad thing.  I mean a shitload of Star Trek eps are just the characters being thrown into a completely genre.

Also 




The question is if Pegg and his co-writer don't fuck it up.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 26, 2015)

Production is already starting and Zachary Quinto and Zoe Saldana are already posting pics from pre-production.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 26, 2015)

Zoe Saldana hotness


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2015)

Since no details of the plot of this film have yet been revealed, I shall speculate now that it shall involve the federation going to war (or attempting to avert war) with the Klingon empire, which was hinted at in the second film. Klingons were shown only briefly and in no great detail, so this is a great opportunity for the film makers to explore a new element of this universe; I only hope that they do not disappoint the fans with however they portray Klingons in this new continuity.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2015)

> *Director Justin Lin Reveals STAR TREK 3 Title And First Set Photo*
> 
> As expected, Star Trek 3 will indeed be titled *Star Trek Beyond.* Like Star Trek Into Darkness, there's no colon there, but it works! Director Justin Lin accompanied that announcement with the first official set photo, and we'll no doubt hear more about the movie - which is being co-written by star Simon Pegg - in the coming weeks and months. What do you guys think of this title for the movie?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 8, 2015)

> *Idris Elba Is Looking Forward To Going Head-To-Head With 'Spock' In STAR TREK BEYOND*
> 
> It turns out Idris Elba is a big Star Trek fan. _"Almost everyone was a Trekkie, really, weren't they?"_ Elba asked British newspaper Metro, before adding, _"I wouldn't say I was a hardcore one but I definitely watched that show a million times._" The talented Brit was recently confirmed to be playing the villain in Justin Lin's upcoming threequel - officially titled Star Trek Beyond.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karasu (Jul 8, 2015)

Can't say I didn't like what they did with the Klingons in Into Darkness. Armor and ships were sick/seemed badass.

...despite the fact that Khan kicked their asses hardcore


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hopefully it's good. Idris is a good guy to get.


----------



## agender (Jul 11, 2015)

me watching into darkness: ehh i'm not really keeping faith in the reboots, esp not after how bad this one was

me when beyond was announced: GET FUCKING HYPED!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE STAR TRE/K,,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]s-COeaGn5x0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 14, 2015)

What the hell.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

> ?They had a script for Star Trek that wasn?t really working for them. I think the studio was worried that it might have been a little bit too Star Trek-y?



man the fuck does this even mean

fucking postmodern shit


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 24, 2015)

> *FAST & FURIOUS 6 Martial Artist Joins The Cast Of STAR TREK BEYOND*
> 
> The cast of Star Trek Beyond just got a little bigger. The Hollywood Reporter have revealed that Indonesian actor and martial arts specialist Joe Taslim has been beamed aboard to join the cast of Justin Lin's sequel. Details on his role are currently sketchy, but THR are claiming that it is "a key part" opposite Idris Elba, who plays the movie's villain. Taslim is the third addition to the film's talented ensemble cast, joining Elba and Kingsman's Sofia Boutella on the project.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2015)

> *STAR TREK BEYOND Casts Lydia Wilson In Mysterious Role*
> 
> Star Trek Beyond has beamed up another new recruit in the form of Lydia Wilson, but in keeping with pretty much every other casting announcement for this movie so far, we have no details about the character she'll be playing whatsoever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 20, 2015)

Sofia Boutella on set along with Chris Pine and Simon Pegg:

[YOUTUBE]2ijTySGLls4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 25, 2015)

> *STAR TREK BEYOND Will Pair Spock With Dr. McCoy*
> 
> Captain Kirk and Spock are pretty much inseparable in any incarnation of Star Trek.  But after two films in the new reboot series, it looks like director Justin Lin is ready to shake things up.  Zachary Quinto told the UK newspaper The Telegraph that Spock spends the most time with Karl Urban's Dr. McCoy in Star Trek Beyond, not Chris Pine's Captain Kirk.  _"Those characters are so diametrically opposed that it’ll be nice to see them interacting."_
> 
> Quinto went into much greater detail about the change in director (J.J. Abrams departed for Star Wars: Episode VII) with MTV .   Apparently, Justin Lin brings quiet energy and a clear vision to the set.  _"Invariably there’s going to be a different vibe when you remove someone as gregarious and outgoing and talented as J.J., but Justin has come in with this really interesting and confident energy that’s a little bit more reserved and a little bit quieter, but also very powerful and really sure-handed. He knows exactly what he wants this movie to look like and that’s really exciting."_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 18, 2015)

> *STAR TREK BEYOND Delayed; Now On A Collision Course With ICE AGE 5 & KING ARTHUR*
> 
> 2016 looks like an incredibly competitive year for blockbusters. We're set to receive seven comic book movies alone! Okay, maybe six... Still, throw in the likes of The Jungle Book, Rogue One and the Harry Potter spin-off Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them and it appears to be an extremely crowded year. So crowded, that we may even see a few high profile misfires.
> 
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 18, 2015)

Just make a tv show already.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 18, 2015)

they              can't


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2015)

What is this travesty?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 29, 2015)

Idris was great as a 'bad guy' in Beasts of No Nation.

As the Klingon villain he should be great. Hopefully he has enough material to flesh out his character.



Super Mike said:


> they              can't


Is it a rights think?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 7, 2015)

Another reason to go check out Star Wars:



> *First Trailer For STAR TREK BEYOND Will Debut With STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS*
> 
> Forget the two-and-a-half hour film that is Star Wars: The Force Awakens, the party is going to have started long before the J.J. Abrams-directed film rolls its first frame.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks fun.

[YOUTUBE]hYz13vgX0U0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 14, 2015)

so uh

why is everyone grey


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2015)

will be awesome like the previous 2 films


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 14, 2015)

Weiss said:


> will be awesome like the previous 2 films



so, not awesome?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2015)

fuck you for changing avy Luc, my rep message looks awkward and gay now


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 14, 2015)

i knew what you were referencing


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2015)

English & Colour:

[YOUTUBE]mcXgHpwXqro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 14, 2015)

I liked the trailer


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 14, 2015)

Guess those rumors of  Paramount wanting Trek to be more like Guardians was true...yikes.



But I think Ive finally figured out the identity problem these films have had. If they were gonna go so action/political thriller oriented in these re-imagined versions, they were much better off doing so with the characters and world of DS9, which was always a different more darker take on the world of Star Trek to begin with.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2015)

I think it looks great. Really fun. Glad it's no dark and gritty stuff.

In general I'm disappointed the reboot isn't the Trek I know and love, but the movie looks really fun.

I honestly thought the first movie was legitimately one of the best sci-fi action movies we have.

Hopefully this will be great too.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 14, 2015)

Fun trailer. Looks like it's gonna be a stranded type of movie.

Bones's line was the best.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2015)

I officially hate that song choice associated with this franchise.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 14, 2015)

Nice to see we're not going to be blinded by lens flares this time around.



Detective said:


> I officially hate that song choice associated with this franchise.



At least its not "Faith of the Heart", right?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 14, 2015)

Actually wasn't digging the trailer but I like the first 2 so we shall see.


----------



## kluang (Dec 14, 2015)

Welcome to the space opera genre bar,Trekkies. We got the booze.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2015)

Bergelmir said:


> At least its not "Faith of the Heart", right?



.......


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 14, 2015)

Eh... not bad. But not quite drawn in just yet.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 15, 2015)

"We got no ship, no crew...how are we gonna get out of this one?"

Transwarp beaming.


Rindaman said:


> But I think Ive finally figured out the identity problem these films have had. If they were gonna go so action/political thriller oriented in these re-imagined versions, they were much better off doing so with the characters and world of DS9, which was always a different more darker take on the world of Star Trek to begin with.


DS9's characters aren't household names the way Kirk, Spock and Bones are, and DS9 as a setting was drenched in lore. It'd be difficult to draw in the "new audience" they're aiming for if they tried a DS9 movie.

And honestly, I'd rather they left DS9 alone. Thinking about these reboot writers trying to emulate _In the Pale Moonlight_ makes my spine itch.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 15, 2015)

Decent teaser.

I can definitely see Justin Lin's influence. Which might be a bad thing.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 15, 2015)

If Kirk doesn't bang her...


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 15, 2015)

I hope whoever controls that planet forces Kirk to fight someone to the death for our twisted amusement:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AphxyjrH4SE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SK0cUNMnMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2016)

Justin Lin has succeeded with this new movie, sitting comfortably on RT with a 93% just two days before it comes out. (And I think there's going to be an exclusive avant premiere for the Comic Con audience this Thursday)


And the posters have been incredible, too.






*Spoiler*: _More posters_ 


















Hopefully they put a text dedicating the movie to the memory of Anton Yelchin.


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2016)

tfw all you need to be successful is a pre-emptive RT score apparently

No wonder Sony is making a sequel to a movie that lost them money.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 20, 2016)

Rewatched the previous 2 movies so I'm ready for this


----------



## Lance (Jul 22, 2016)

Definitely worth the money. Hella entertaining. 
Saw it tonight.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 22, 2016)

I have one question 


*Spoiler*: __ 



If the bad guy was the captain of that ship they found on the planet then how come he didn't look for them there and how come he didn't know where it was???


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 23, 2016)

Is this better better than Into Darkness? I'm skeptical about it as I love Pegg's writing, but the only movie I've seen that was any good with Lin in charge is Fast Five(and even that wasn't anything special).


----------



## Detective (Jul 23, 2016)

This and the first Star Trek reboot are infinitely better than Into Darkness. Overall Beyond was a good film. Crazily enough, I felt Krall was the weakest part of it. His backstory helped somewhat, but felt it was way too late in the game to completely justify his character's value.


----------



## Lance (Jul 23, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> I have one question
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He was broken down mentally at that point for one. And another, the white girl with tattoos had it hidden with tech. It was invisible and I don't think they ever patrolled on foot to ever find it.






Magnum Miracles said:


> Is this better better than Into Darkness? I'm skeptical about it as I love Pegg's writing, but the only movie I've seen that was any good with Lin in charge is Fast Five(and even that wasn't anything special).



Infinitely better. So much more entertaining. Better action sequences.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 24, 2016)

Detective said:


> This and the first Star Trek reboot are infinitely better than Into Darkness. Overall Beyond was a good film. Crazily enough, I felt Krall was the weakest part of it. His backstory helped somewhat, but felt it was way too late in the game to completely justify his character's value.





Lance said:


> Infinitely better. So much more entertaining. Better action sequences.



Then I will see it sometime this week. Probably Wednesday.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 24, 2016)

I thoroughly enjoyed it and agree that it was much better than 2. I'd go as far as to say it's probably the best so far and most like the original TV series.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There was 1 thing I was iffy about and thought it was a bit of a plot hole, but how did they navigate the older ship through the meteors? It was stated you'd need the best tech to do so and the only reason it got through in the first place was warp displacement but I don't remember the old ship using warp to get out unless I missed it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Then I will see it sometime this week. Probably Wednesday.



In fact, they should have called this film, Star Trek: Out of Darkness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2016)

I don't know that I will see this.  Killing Joke, Nerve, and Jason Bourne are definites for me this week.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2016)

into darkness was great

everything with cumberbatch is great

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Psychic (Jul 29, 2016)

"YOU GAVE YOUR GIRLFRIEND A TRACKING DEVICE?"
  
That was the best scene in the movie! Doc and Spock duo!
Was enjoyable. The first Star Trek movie was the best and I agree this one was better than Into Darkness.
Overall still enjoyable to watch. 7/10. Go see it and have a jolly old time! :cheers


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 1, 2016)

Funny and action packed. Definitely better than _Into Darkness._

The writing is clumsy, and the villain is painful to watch.
How come Idris Elba always finds terrible parts? He had the worst character, as bad as the Evil Admiral of Into Darkness.

It does share the goods and the bads of Guardians of the Galaxy. So go watch it if you want to be entertained.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2016)

Really enjoyed this. Best New Trek movie.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 15, 2016)

Only just watched this. It was a lot better than I was expecting, and it ended up being my favourite of the reboot movies too. By a wide margin, really.

The USS Franklin being "the first warp 4 starship" when it had the registration NX-234 or thereabouts and went missing in the 2160s didn't really make sense to me, though, considering that the original Enterprise, the NX-01, launched in 2151 and was the first warp 5 starship. Not to mention that one guy talking about the military losses in the Xindi war as though "the Xindi war" was a large-scale military conflict, which it wasn't (it was one massive attack on civilians, followed by a couple of starships with military security details shooting at a thing).

I'm a colossal goddamn nerd though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 5, 2016)

They fucking rebuilt it. I was looking forward to their version of Excelsior, I am disappointed.

The movie was meh. Many times better than Into Darkness, and would have been entertaining if it wasn't pretending to be Star Trek. The "classical" music surfing (they went out of their way to make it look like surfing) scene was really forced. 

//HbS


----------

